# Tree frog



## Natural_Disaster (Feb 21, 2010)

Just got this little guy today...

#1






#2


----------



## stormbind (Feb 21, 2010)

Good shots! Are you holding the frog in the first picture? Are there any other from this series you would like to show us?  :smileys:


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 21, 2010)

Ever need any kind of reptiles lemme know. My best friend is a breeder and wholeseller. I can get you literally anything


----------



## Natural_Disaster (Feb 22, 2010)

My son was holding it in the first pic...
Don't think i want anymore...A dog, a cat, and a frog is enough for me! lol
Here are the other two...

#1 (not sharp enough)





#2


----------

